# Tense Stomach Muscles



## Guest (Jun 7, 1999)

I find that my stomach muscles always seem to be tense. (The upper portion, above the belly button) There is no pain, just the feeling of tightness in my stomach. I've tried breathing deeply, raising my stomach, and it relaxes me while I do it, but they tense up again right after. It seems to tense up even when I'm not stressed. Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Spirit (May 9, 1999)

Oh yea! My stomach muscles go into spasm just about every night! When I wake up in the morning, all I can feel are tight lumps all over my belly. They really do hurt. I find that massaging them helps a lot. Try putting some olive oil on your belly and rubbing that. Don't use baby oil though, it's not lubricating enough. plus olive oil is more moisturizing. Do you know anything about aromatherapy? If so, try rubbing some camphor in with the olive oil. If you've got access to other oils, that would be better (grapeseed is good {cheapest}, sweet almond is better, jojoba is best)It helps with most stomach probs. There are other oils that help too, but it'll take me too long to get into it here. Email me if you're interested.Spirit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2000)

I have also had a couple of cases of tense even tight stomach muscles, This mostly happenes during or around the time im about to take a shower, my stomach starts to get kind of tense and tight, but toward the time im close to the finish of my shower it totally goes away, and I get a feeling as though it was never there in the first place. Ive also gotten this one or twice before, while I was at school waiting to go into class, it felt like my stomach was becoming inflamed or something and or like it was filling with fluid I had the doctor check this condition out, but he said that there is no known reason for this and its nothing more than stomach muscles getting tense and tight and is a non stress related physichal thing that is not uncommon, he also recomended walking or exercising during the time I have these feelings I tried it and once it worked the other time it made the problem worse.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I wonder if we don't need to regularly condition our ab muscles. Flux mentioned something about flaccid ab muscles relating to our perceptions of bloating--I think I read that in a study too.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I have felt this way a lot. It seemed to be caused by anxiety that I couldn't control. Over time though, I became so bloated and depressed, I couldn't think about anxiety very much and have traded this feeling for an "inert" nausea, depression and bloating. I don't know which was worse. However, depression did counteract all that tension.


----------



## MartyG (May 2, 2000)

I have noticed over the past several days that my stomach muscles are extremely tense...and then my back muscles tense up...so I feel like one big knot. Heat seems to help with the stomach, but in all the heat of summer who feels like doing that.


----------

